# Name The Movie: ACTION!



## AlanJohn (Oct 3, 2012)

Guns! Explosions! Fights! Car chases! Hot babes! ACTION! This is the return of the Name The Movie thread franchise, and we're back with a _BOOM!_ The rules are the same, and if you don't know them, here they are:

One person posts a screenshot of a film that has an Action theme, making sure it isn't
impossible to guess ....or too easy. When a successful guess has been made and confirmed to be correct by the poster of the image, the person who guessed successfully posts the next screenshot. So, if you're going to make a guess and following that post a snapshot please ensure that you check back every so often to see if someone named your movie correctly or to check if your guess was correct so that the game isn't held up too long. It's usual for 2-3 images to get posted per day. Try not to repeat movies, especially the same scene...

In order to keep the game flowing, post the RIPEMD-128 hash under the picture of your film using this tool (input the IMDb url into the 'data' bar and click 'Convert Me!', then copy the whole RIPEMD-128 hash). The person who guesses can then check their answer by inputing the IMDb address of their guess into the RIPEMD-128 hash generator and if it matches then it's correct and you are allowed to proceed to post the next film. - Thanks to FAST6191 for this technique.
Remember to keep the scores updated.
Remember to update the previous movies posted list.
Posting an answer and then saying "Skip me" will result in no points, and a toss-up movie either by the judge, or by the previous poster.
No hotlinking to images, try to upload them to either GBAtemp's picture service or somewhere like tinypic/photobucket. Please make sure the name of the movie is not contained in the url.
Don't "hit and run". If you're going to guess at a movie, make sure you can stick around long enough to see if your guess was correct and post the next film. If you take too long posting the next movie (24 hours or judge's discretion), you will lose the point.
The winner of a round is the judge for the next round.
To make it easier for people to know whether or not a pic for a particular film has been posted a list is kept along with the scores. Whenever you update the scores the list should be updated as well. We've gotten into the habit of using the list to link to the IMDb page for the movie, but if you have trouble with that part, just list the movie. You'll get the hang of it quick enough!

The theme for this round is Action movies. Please make sure your movie would generally fall into this category. Here's a few things to keep in mind for this round.

It has to be well known. Please don't post something that no one can solve, like.. say an indie movie that only 600 people watched.
It has to have received an English release or a subtitled release in the US. No Bollywood, no foreign cinema, unless, as said previously, with subtitles or dubs.
Sci-Fi is allowed, but only if it is slight.
No animation.

There is also a judge for each round for when problems occur. 
This round will go from the 3rd of September to the 5th of November.


Spoiler



[titlerevious Name the Movie threads]

Original Name The Movie Thread
Horror
Sci-Fi
80's Comedy
Fantasy
Holiday Theme
Alphabetic Rotation
Yearly Rotation
Talent Pool
Back In Time
Six Degrees of Separation 
General Theme
General Theme 2: Return of the lazy 
Sports
Comedy
Remakes, Retellings and Adaptations
Christmas
Animation
Classics
21th Century



Let's start with something easy...
d8f80fc79a03c024064bbc2a1e9a242e


Spoiler


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 3, 2012)

I think this is* Die Hard*? I'm not fully sure.. But I think so, cause this scene comes in my head.. I've watched an movie that probably had that scene a month ago...* IS IT DIE HARD?*

*Oh and, just to get your attention in case you forget about this thread.. @[member=AlanJohn]*


----------



## Clarky (Oct 3, 2012)

Live Free or Die Hard or as it is known here Die Hard 4.0


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

It's so obvious... Hudson Hawk!

Wait a minute...


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 3, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> I think this is* Die Hard*? I'm not fully sure.. But I think so, cause this scene comes in my head.. I've watched an movie that probably had that scene a month ago...* IS IT DIE HARD?*
> 
> *Oh and, just to get your attention in case you forget about this thread.. @[member=AlanJohn]*


Dammit, I had to wake up in 3 am in the morning just to tell you that you're correct? Are you that lazy you couldn't even check the hash? 
anyways, correct.


Spoiler



[titleoints]

[member=xAC3L3G3NDx] 1


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 3, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is* Die Hard*? I'm not fully sure.. But I think so, cause this scene comes in my head.. I've watched an movie that probably had that scene a month ago...* IS IT DIE HARD?*
> ...


Alright now I take a shot for a scene, and people have to guess it?


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 3, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...


Err, yes? 
Did you even read the OP post?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 3, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...


No, cause tl;dr. But, I should read it in case I don't violate the posts.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 3, 2012)

CRAP I ACCIDENTALLY DOUBLE POSTED!SORRY.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

2012

...Looks like you still haven't read the directions, though.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> 2012
> 
> ...Looks like you still haven't read the directions, though.


Yep your correct. Oh and woops, I'll read it carefully.


xAC3L3G3NDx - 1 point
Gahars - 1 point.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 3, 2012)

http://okaeri.alterv...org/movieguess/
Threw together a little script for you dudes that just makes it a smidge easier to do this, because apparently some people don't get it.
EDIT: And by script I mean the browser kind. Not the fucking around with interpreters kind.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright, here goes...

8bb2c0bb3ccf9d96a1d5a20908ecaa67



Spoiler


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2012)

Too easy Gahars, you showed me this movie. Shoot 'Em Up.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Too easy Gahars, you showed me this movie. Shoot 'Em Up.



Indeed I did, indeed I did.

Alright, looks like it's your turn to post.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2012)

bfac9aca3d3f9c4ef8099eaaca5516a1

protip this moving is fucking awesome


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that Oldboy?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is that Oldboy?



Nope, there's about 100% less incest in this movie.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 4, 2012)

The Raid: Redemption.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> The Raid: Redemption.



Yessir, you know your good movies.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wait these threads are back? I thought they died with the advent of reverse image search and the ability to cheat.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2012)

soulx said:


> Wait these threads are back? I thought they died with the advent of reverse image search and the ability to cheat.



Well I'd like to think that people would test their actual knowledge than cheat at it.

Like it's just gentleman's code of honor to not reverse image search.

Also if you cheat at a forum game with no net gains or values then you live a very pathetic life.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also if you cheat at a forum game with no net gains or values then you live a very pathetic life.



I'd like to introduce you to some of our members.....


----------



## Gahars (Oct 4, 2012)

Glad to see that's all in order.

Now, I think it's DrOctapu's turn to post a film...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 4, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *snip*



I won one too FYI


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 4, 2012)

Whoops!

*Scores *

 *DrOctapu: 1*
 Guild McCommunist: 1
 xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
 Gahars: 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted movies]
Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 4, 2012)

http://okaeri.altervista.org/movieguess/index.php?hash=76d17a9936d4d6ae35601c8236c9e8ad
Sorry for the lateness and probably borked bbcode. On an iPhone right now.


----------



## Yumi (Oct 9, 2012)

Battle Royale?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2012)

Not an attempt at guessing, but YAY! NAME THE MOVIE IS BACK!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)

So, is this game still going on or has it been abandoned?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 6, 2012)

TrolleyDave said:


> So, is this game still going on or has it been abandoned?


Well it seems nobody gives a damn so I guess it's abandoned.
;-;


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)

Well then I'll get the ball rolling again!


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 6, 2012)

The Sweeny.
Thank God for going to the UK for a week and seeing this somewhere.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)

Correct good sir!

*Scores *

*DrOctapu: 1*
Guild McCommunist: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Gahars: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1



Spoiler



[titlereviously posted movies]
Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 6, 2012)

Kind of obvious.
2c03f5d4a790e0ea4392aaeb60b60226


----------



## Devin (Dec 6, 2012)

The Silver Surfer.

Bam.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Kind of obvious.
> 2c03f5d4a790e0ea4392aaeb60b60226


 
Terminator 2: Judgement Day

And yeah, just a smidge.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Dec 6, 2012)

*Scores *

*DrOctapu: 1*
Guild McCommunist: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Gahars: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day





Devin said:


> The Silver Surfer.
> 
> Bam.


Really, Devin.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 6, 2012)

6e39bb7414414166856ffa52259f32ac



Spoiler


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 6, 2012)

The Kid?

I haven't seen a ton of Bruce Willis movies.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 6, 2012)

Hudson Hawk


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)

Hudson Hawk!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn you for being a faster typist than me, Thuggy! lol


----------



## T-hug (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 6, 2012)

I have no idea what film that is.

Ummmm....

True romance?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 6, 2012)

Leon?


----------



## Latiken (Dec 6, 2012)

Devin said:


> The Silver Surfer.
> 
> Bam.


Don't worry Devin. I thought it was Silver Surfer too lol. Haven't seen any Terminator movies. Imma fail.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 7, 2012)

TrolleyDave said:


> Leon?


 
I say close enough.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 7, 2012)

Ya it's Leon or Leon La Proffesional only the best film ever made!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 7, 2012)

*Scores *

 Gahars: 2 
DrOctapu: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
Thug : 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional


 
Next up!


----------



## T-hug (Dec 7, 2012)

The Raid
or The Raid Redemption in some countries.

Next up:


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

Super 8. Saw that one in theaters.

EDIT: And scores:


Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
Guild McCommunist: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8


 





May not seem clear but if you saw the movie you know exactly what it is.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 7, 2012)

hmn is it Dream House?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

Thug said:


> hmn is it Dream House?


 
Nope.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 7, 2012)

Skyfall

Fucking Skyfall.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Skyfall
> 
> Fucking Skyfall.


 
Yeah, claim your prize.


Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Guild McCommunist: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Hyro-Sama: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 7, 2012)

Not too difficult.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2012)

The Last Samurai?
(question mark because I haven't seen the movie)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> The Last Samurai?
> (question mark because I haven't seen the movie)


 
Correct, good sir.



Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Guild McCommunist: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Hyro-Sama: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not a fan of 'action' movies per se. So lets see what I can dredge up that might be close to the genre;





Spoiler:  This will be simple


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 8, 2012)

Serenity.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes indeed



Hyro-Sama: 2
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Guild McCommunist: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 8, 2012)

Spoiler: Again, not too hard


----------



## junn (Dec 8, 2012)

Tinker tailor soldier spy
seen it on netflix dvd.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations.

Hyro-Sama: 2
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Guild McCommunist: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy


----------



## junn (Dec 9, 2012)

thanks..next movie.


Spoiler










hash: 30b0c422d0dbe95f35da66ce827f8fa6

same movie.


Spoiler


----------



## ferofax (Dec 14, 2012)

Drive. (Ryan Gosling, 2011)

I am getting the wrong hash tag though. I dunno why. :/

EDIT: finally got it. my url had a ref# something attached to the url. I believe this is correct now.
hash: 30b0c422d0dbe95f35da66ce827f8fa6 (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780504/)


Spoiler








Here's my entry. Should be easy.
hash: f10988f79c34c2d25d0a7f44741e6397


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm going to guess Hana? Never saw it though.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm going to guess Hana? Never saw it though.


Yep, you got it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist: 3
Hyro-Sama: 2
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna


 
Next up:



Spoiler


----------



## ferofax (Dec 14, 2012)

Underworld: Rise of the Lycans


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

Oldboy?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Oldboy?


 
Yup! Also one of the coolest, most offbeat fight scenes ever.

Guild McCommunist: 3
Hyro-Sama: 3
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

This one is fairly easy.



Spoiler










 


3fc41da84eddea42a4824ccde2e1ee2a


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

Engert's favorite movie Apocalypse Now?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Engert's favorite movie Apocalypse Now?


 
Yes!



Guild McCommunist: 4
Hyro-Sama: 3
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

This one should be easy.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 14, 2012)

Seven Samurai. Had to come back just to say that. XD

Brilliant movie. One of Kurosawa's best.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

KingdomBlade said:


> Seven Samurai. Had to come back just to say that. XD
> 
> Brilliant movie. One of Kurosawa's best.


 
Yup. Find hungry samurai.



Guild McCommunist: 4
Hyro-Sama: 3
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai


 
EDIT: And I'd like to pardon myself for being so obviously RACIST and XENOPHOBIC by not choosing anything that isn't western movies. I GUESS YOU WERE RIGHT GUYS.


----------



## shortz1994 (Dec 14, 2012)

This one is a good one.. nice to see Gary Oldman playing a off the wall character even if he doesn't last that long.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 14, 2012)

shortz1994 said:


> This one is a good one.. nice to see Gary Oldman playing a off the wall character even if he doesn't last that long.


 
You need to correctly guess the previous movie posted in order to post one.

Right now, its KingdomBlade's turn to post.

Please read the rules before posting.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 14, 2012)

Easy one. I think.


Spoiler










 
*2ea31c36c2925680a3655e4b53ee69bc*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 14, 2012)

Battle Royale


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 15, 2012)

Correct.

Guild McCommunist: 4
Hyro-Sama: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1



Spoiler



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 16, 2012)

Try to use more obscure images. Some of these have been too easy.



Spoiler










 
f538822ad55c90d6ad4386484fc9a8ab


----------



## ferofax (Dec 16, 2012)

That's Lord Tywin Lannister. With a shotgun. LOL.

Too obscure for me.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone have a clue? I was hoping to get it skipped...


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 18, 2012)

3:10 to yuma!!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 18, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> 3:10 to yuma!!


 
I’m impressed.

Guild McCommunist: 4
Hyro-Sama: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 18, 2012)

an oldie and easy one



Spoiler








and no... it's not star wars, but it's related to that movie


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

Blade Runner.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Blade Runner.


si si


Guild McCommunist: 5
Hyro-Sama: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's an easy one:


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hot Fuzz.
Truly one of my all time fav movies. Simon Pegg is an awesome actor.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> Hot Fuzz.
> Truly one of my all time fav movies. Simon Pegg is an awesome actor.


 
Yessir.



Guild McCommunist: 5
Hyro-Sama: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1
gifi4: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hash: fbc0114ee5223a45d2a0ddc5b24bf061


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 19, 2012)

Crank! love that movie


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Terenigma said:


> Crank! love that movie


Close, so close. Remember to check the hash. You'll see that you are indeed wrong.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

Crank 2: High Voltage.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Crank 2: High Voltage.


Correct. Sorry Terenigma, you were close though.



Guild McCommunist: 6
Hyro-Sama: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1
gifi4: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank: High Voltage


[/quote]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's an easy one:


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World.
Never would have seen the film if my friend hadn't told me about it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

Yep. I've been on a bit of an Edgar Wright bender after my foreign films here and Shaun of the Dead would've been too easy.

Guild McCommunist: 6
Hyro-Sama: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
gifi4: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank: High Voltage
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I wasn't sure if I should use this film as it's insanely hilarious yet contains large sums of action.
It should be alright.
Hash: 62c0d385f750ba5ea717e4c92f1d5604


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

I haven't seen it but Pineapple Express?

EDIT: There's a scene in the trailer where he tries to kick the windshield out but instead his foot goes through and gets stuck.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I haven't seen it but Pineapple Express?


Correct, you should check it out.


Guild McCommunist: 7
Hyro-Sama: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
gifi4: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank: High Voltage
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sucker Punch?
Haven't seen the movie myself but that uniform along with the hair style does look familiar... 

Edit: If I'm right, I won't be able to post the next movie for something like 6 hours. I need to get some sleep (3:03AM at the moment)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah it's Sucker Punch.

Guild McCommunist: 7
Hyro-Sama: 4
gifi4: 3
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank: High Voltage
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express
Sucker Punch


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 20, 2012)

A real easy one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2012)

Lethal Weapon.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Lethal Weapon.


Correct.

Guild McCommunist: 8
Hyro-Sama: 4
gifi4: 3
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank: High Voltage
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express
Sucker Punch
Lethal Weapon


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2012)

This one is easy.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 20, 2012)

Kill Bill?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah. Technically it's Vol. 2 but they're basically one movie in two parts so whatever.


Guild McCommunist: 8
Hyro-Sama: 4
gifi4: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
Vulpes Abnocto: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank: High Voltage
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express
Sucker Punch
Lethal Weapon
Kill Bill (Vol. 2)


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## gifi4 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hint time?
Think Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 21, 2012)

It seems to be Dawn of the Dead.


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 21, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> It seems to be Dawn of the Dead.


Correct


Guild McCommunist: 8
Hyro-Sama: 4
gifi4: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank: High Voltage
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express
Sucker Punch
Lethal Weapon
Kill Bill (Vol. 2)
Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 21, 2012)

Simple stuff.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 21, 2012)

Fight Club.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2012)

But of course. 
(sorry for not checking back on this sooner)


Guild McCommunist: 9
Hyro-Sama: 4
gifi4: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank: High Voltage
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express
Sucker Punch
Lethal Weapon
Kill Bill (Vol. 2)
Dawn of the Dead
Fight Club


----------



## gifi4 (Dec 22, 2012)

My apologies to @Terenigma because he was correct when he guessed Crank. I actually watched it last night and sure enough, it occured during Crank.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay, easy enough to fix this time. 
*posting revised scores*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2012)

Guild retains his lead, but Terenigma should now post to get us back on track.

(PM sent to Terenigma)



Guild McCommunist: 8
Hyro-Sama: 4
gifi4: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1
Terenigma: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express
Sucker Punch
Lethal Weapon
Kill Bill (Vol. 2)
Dawn of the Dead
Fight Club


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 22, 2012)

Np about the mistake, i was happy to let it go on coz i assumed it must of been a flashback from crank 2 but here ya go.

f287957c9c81e4ee9b6ccd35818634f0


----------



## junn (Dec 28, 2012)

Resident evil: retribution


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 21, 2013)

Necrobump

This thread needs some love.






fd780d1c7b370afc4c2932665884b283


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 28, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Necrobump
> 
> This thread needs some love.
> 
> fd780d1c7b370afc4c2932665884b283


Boyz in the Hood. 







0c4827bebc1f8df76203ee97700a293d



Guild McCommunist: 8
Hyro-Sama: 4
gifi4: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1
Terenigma: 1
junn: 1
Wizerzak: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express
Sucker Punch
Lethal Weapon
Kill Bill (Vol. 2)
Dawn of the Dead
Fight Club
Resident Evil: Retribution
Boyz n the Hood


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 29, 2013)

Looper


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 29, 2013)

Correct!


Guild McCommunist: 8
Hyro-Sama: 5
gifi4: 4
Gahars: 2
Thug : 2
Vulpes Abnocto: 2
DrOctapu: 1
xAC3L3G3NDx: 1
Thanatos Telos : 1
TrolleyDave: 1
junn: 1
ferofax: 1
KingdomBlade: 1
NahuelDS: 1
Terenigma: 1
junn: 1
Wizerzak: 1



Spoiler: Films that have been used



Die Hard
2012
Shoot 'Em Up
The Raid: Redemption
The Sweeney
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Hudson Hawk
Leon:The Professional
Super 8
Skyfall
The Last Samurai
Serenity
Tailor Tinker Soldier Spy
Hanna
Oldboy
Apocalypse Now
Seven Samurai
Battle Royale
3:10 to Yuma
Blade Runner
Hot Fuzz
Crank
Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Pineapple Express
Sucker Punch
Lethal Weapon
Kill Bill (Vol. 2)
Dawn of the Dead
Fight Club
Resident Evil: Retribution
Boyz n the Hood
Looper


----------

